# Pure Ftp & Filezilla



## planet_fox (24. März 2009)

Also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein pureftp oder filezilla liegt, aber folgendes problem logfiles pureftp normal aber man ladet hoch und filezilla läd 2 drei dateien hoch und dann steht das ganze. 

Hier mal ein log von filezilla


```
Log from Filezilla

Status:	Starte Upload von D:\phpshop-0.8.1\phpshop\images\wysiwyg\anchor_2.gif
Status:	Empfange Dateilisten...
Status:	ftpcontrolsocket.cpp(1764): Waiting for replies to skip before sending next command...   caller=0p30e55a0
Status:	Starte Upload von D:\phpshop-0.8.1\phpshop\images\wysiwyg\hr_3.gif
Status:	Empfange Dateilisten...
Status:	Sende Verbindungserhaltungs-Befehl
Befehl:	NOOP
Antwort:	200 Zzz...
```


----------



## Till (24. März 2009)

Hast Du mal active und passive mode probiert?


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

Bug in Filezilla, wurde glaub ich heute bzw. gestern gefixt.
Filezilla spinnt aber des öfteren mit pureftp, ich habe folgende Sachen gemacht um gleich Vorzubeugen - seit dem geht bei mir alles, davor hatte ich glaube ich u.a. das Problem was du hast:

Geh mal auf _Bearbeiten_ dann auf_ Einstellungen_ und dann auf _passives Modus_ stellen und setze die _Maximale Anzahl an Übertagungen_ auf 1, optional noch _Burst Toleranz_ auf _Hoch_. Bei mir ging danach alles. Filezilla würde ich auch unbedingt immer aktuell halten!

Alternativ WISE-FTP 6 verwenden, finde ich viel schnellerer als FZ und man muss nichts einstellen....


----------

